# Fear dog is dying-PLEASE HELP



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

5 year old male

Throwing up since Friday, its now Wednesday. Not keeping any water down and hasnt tried to eat since Friday. So 5 days....

Gone to an ER vet and my normal vet 

Given fluids and anti-nauseate first, then X-ray and ultrasound. Bloodwork. All was clear. Sent home with sick dog. 

Normal vet, more X-rays with barium and bloodwork. Going back tomorrow to confirm Barium passed into colon/bowel. Slightly elevated WBC count. Started on antibiotics, Tylosin, something to jumpstart his system a bit, and even have some omeperazole and probiotics. Sent home with him again today. Played outside a little today even, which was new. He’s been awfully sickly. Not moving much, just sleeping...

Anyway, get him home today, give him his meds, had some water. No interest in food. Threw up all the water and meds while sleeping about an hour later. 

$2500 down the drain and a dog that’s seemingly OK on paper but not holding anything down and not eating. 

Does anybody have any thoughts?!? Don’t know how much longer I’ve got with him at this point.


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

To be clear 

X-rays
Barium test
And ultrasounds haven’t shown anything 

But not kept any fluids down or tried to eat in
5-6 days now


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A blockage won't always show on x-rays. I would suggest seeking out a specialty hospital that can provide you with a CT scan or an MRI to determine if there are any blockages, or tumors pressing against organs causing the issues. 
If you're anywhere near a teaching hospital, go there. They are the least expensive and have the best tech. I personally just experienced UF small animal hospital for my boy and paid half what I would have paid at a regular specialty hospital.


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Called the local teaching hospital and they’re 3 hours away and weren’t able to offer any help over the phone. I have that window open though if need be to take him there. Thanks for the recommendation!

Back at our normal vet, barium didn’t pass into the bowel/colon. 

Keeping him there to continue fluids and try to get gut moving as we did see 2 very small spongey and smelly poops yesterday. Think AA battery size. 

Keeping possibility of exploratory surgery of bowel/colon open. Will reaccess tomorrow. 

Why would NOTHING show up on X-ray and ultrasounds?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

2kdime said:


> C
> Why would NOTHING show up on X-ray and ultrasounds?


As EckoMac has stated, things don't always show up. Friend had a dog with bowel obstruction, ended up being a wash cloth the dog ate. On the X Ray looked like a slight shadow.

Please keep us informed of your boy's health and personal thanks for being such a good pet owner and following through on things. Thoughts are with you--best of luck.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cancer also does not show on xray unless it is affecting surrounding bone. A scope will be the cheaper way to look without cutting the dog open. But you'll need a specialty hospital for that. Regular vet clinics don't have the tech for it. I'd be leery about opening up a dog that isn't eating or drinking on it's own. General anesthesia and a scope can see everything up one end and down the other if it's within the GI tract. CT scan can also look past the bone and see things an Xray can not. Like cancer. 
No one likes the C word, that's just what I have newly acquired experience in. 
Look for a specialty hospital who can do noninvasive testing to see what it is. They'll let you know if it's something they can fix on their own or if you should seek a higher level of tech. If they tell you higher tech, then make that 3 hour drive. UF has done amazing things for me and my boy I'm sure whatever school is near you will be just as good.
I hope it is something minor and inexpensive. I will be keeping you and your pup in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Going in for exploratory surgery after lunch...


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

2kdime said:


> Going in for exploratory surgery after lunch...


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your furbaby today! Good luck and I hope you find and are able to fix the cause. :hug:


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Found a chunk of rubber in his intestine the size of a golf ball. What the hell it could possibly is beyond us. How it got missed is a mystery. 

Expected to make a full recovery!!

My question though, is how does this get missed?? A chunk of rubber?!

Do I have any grounds to ask for some money back from the ER vet that charged me so much and found nothing??


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That is GREAT news! I'm so glad to hear your boy is going to make a full recovery. Unfortunately I don't think this would be grounds to ask for money back. Ultrasounds and X-Rays do not catch everything, especially in the intestinal tract. Plus not all vets have the same technology available to them to catch everything. I'm so glad your boy is going to be ok.


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Not that that is what I am focusing on

I’m just thankful to have my boy back!!!

I would however at least like to talk to the manager on staff there and let them know we were able to find it and how. No telling how many lives could have been lost there due to a simple lapse in judgement in treatment. Perhaps save some in the future.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic news 2kdime! So happy that they found it and the prognosis is good. Now you just need to get that boy back on his feet. 
I have serious doubts that going after the ER doctor will be result in any refund. Not sure if the Dr. was negligent or as Ciaramama stated, things don't always show up.
When the boy is feeling better we would love to see some pictures of him and a introduction of yourself and him. You have people who care here at GP.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY! SO glad you were able to catch it in time, sorry about your wallet paying the price. 

Was it a part of a kong maybe? I know many people don't catch Kongs, and since rubber doesn't show up on xray they made one especially for that reason. The blue one is a Radiopaque kong and is sold at Vet offices or online, it has bits in it that an xray would pick up.


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Here’s Roger!

As you can see, it’s a no brainer to do everything I can for him!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm very happy to hear that they found the issue and it's fixed! And he is def worth every penny spent.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

He sure is a handsome boy and worth every red cent!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures of Roger, he sure is a handsome boy but something tells me that you would have helped him no matter what he looked like. Kudos to you.

Joe


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Here it is

A chunk of rubber. Not part of a Kong or any other toy he’s ever had to my knowledge. I do see a small hole in the yard, perhaps he dug something up from when they built the house? Something in the fill dirt maybe?

Never the less he’s started eating! Small meals but eating on his own!

So happy!!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

been following this. and i'm very relieved and happy for you guys.
i'm also very glad that pup has someone like you looking out for him.


----------



## 2kdime (Oct 12, 2017)

Me and Roger🤓


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Very happy to hear he is recovering quickly.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

2kdime said:


> Me and Roger&#129299;


Great pic ! Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## Natsacks (Oct 17, 2017)

I am so sorry that's horrible


----------



## MaxsMama (Nov 15, 2017)

2kdime said:


> Me and Roger


It is obvious what a great bond you and Roger have and how much you love him is evident in the way you were persistent in finding the problem. Way to go!

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

